# Just started collecting a year ago collection!



## catemoody (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## aic (Jan 24, 2009)

that's an amazing collection u got there...n only over a year old...imagine how it would look in another year if u keep on collecting....


P.S. could u name the lipsticks in the 1st row? the neutrals?


----------



## moopiechan (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW.... all of those babies just within a year!!... all are from MAC, right? your lipstick collection makes me drooling.... pls name it one by one, could you? thx


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great Collection


----------



## macadaisy (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been collecting since March and my collection is about the same size.  No doubts about where our money is going, huh?  Nice haul though.  You should consider depotting all those eye shadows. It would cut down on space, keep them more organized plus you could get free stuff for all the containers you return through Back To Mac!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Jan 25, 2009)

I NEED your first row of lipsticks


----------



## olddcassettes (Jan 25, 2009)

what does the clear/white lipstick do???


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautiful collection!! Can you tell me the name of the first two lipsticks on the right in the front row and the first lipstick on the right in the back?? They look so pretty! I have to have them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## animacani (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it! I would love to know the names of *everything *=P !


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 27, 2009)

happy collecting! u already have a great stash going!


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice collection! Can you provide the name of everything?


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet!   <3333


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jan 29, 2009)

That's an awesome one year collection!


----------

